# lorex L224 series help



## hauntedottawa (Apr 10, 2010)

i have a lorex L224 series. now i just backed up channel 2 from the drive to my flash card. i can see its chanel two, but now how do i convert it so i can see it as a video. please

thanks in advance

daniel


----------

